# EuroTunnel Price (Cheap)



## Anonymous

Hi,

Like many of you I have been shocked at the price of ferrys. I have spent most of this morning looking for a price to cross Dover- Calais in my Swift Bel Air for August. Due to the scooter rack it is just over the 6.5 meter mark. I contacted all the usual clubs websites etc. The best price was £256. I then contacted Eurotunnel by phone they offered me a crossing for £298 the same crossing was offered by Caravan Club for £218. However, on surfing the Eurotunnel website and selecting summer promotion (OPOP04) I managed to secure a crossing for £125. I think this is a great price and have played around with the dates and it seems to be widely available. The great thing is they class all motorhomes as Campervans. The length and height has no bearing on the price, provided it does not exceed 5 tonnes. The other thing that suprised me was the price is for the vehicle, they do not require notification of how many people are travelling. When I called to inquire later i was advised you can travel with as many people that can safely fit into the vehicle...anyone want a free crossing to France in August???. One thing to remember is that you cannot use the tunnel if you have an LPG tank fitted. It is okay to carry bottled gas provided the bottle is no heavier than 13kg.
Hope this is of use to someone

Happy Safe Motorhoming,

Stewart


----------



## Jeffus

*Info*

Nice info Stewart, keep up the good work and nice free travel offer for someone. I'm sure someone will take you up on it. Cheers, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## Anonymous

Nice work - that's the autumn break all sorted!!

Wicked stuff. Now to plan the route!

:wink:


----------



## 91139

*Ferry Tickets*

I can not believe the deal you had on that euro tunnel crossing. I just paid almost £600 to cross on a ferry from Poole to Cherbourg. (July/August).


----------



## Anonymous

has anyone else booked one of these cheapies? I mentioned them to a few people while I was in France and they almost fell over!

I suspect that was the result of the cheap red wine, but they also expressed surprise at the saving!

Here's hoping I don't get to the port and they demand proof of employment with EuroTunnel or something!

:?


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Relax Stormywether - My Whitsun break was on one of these deals (though on an early booking) - piece of cake and no proof of employment needed  and the return trip was almost empty so I guess that is why it is so cheap!

David


----------



## kentucky

*did not work*

what am i doing wrong entered code come up with error 
thanks 
geoff


----------



## Anonymous

Thanks indeed Stewart. I got the £125 and very pleased with it too - if I hadn't seen your post I'd be going Norfolklines - still good value, but slower and more expensive.


----------



## peejay

Pay attention guys! Or perhaps you missed my previous post just before the website problems. Look at;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postlite1718-eurotunnel.html

It's also worth pointing out again that eurotunnel do now accept fixed lpg tanks used only for domestic purposes and for sizes up to 47kg/93ltrs.

pete.


----------



## 91831

*can´t find the cheap price on eurotunnel.com*

As I want to go to GB (Cornwall) on Tuesday or Wednesday the info about cheap eurotunnel was very welcome. Unfortunately I am not able to find it on their homepage. Any help?
Do I have to book in advance? Or can I just risk to go there and take the train? Or should I just phone?
Please help, as time is getting short.

Happy motorhoming
Roland, Austria


----------



## Anonymous

*Booking Eurotunnel*

Hello,

You need to book your crossing as quick as possible, as the Special Promotion price (Code opop04) needs to be booked 24hrs prior to departure. You would perhaps be best to call Euro Tunnel. My friend did this and managed to secure the price by this means. Good Luck and have a great time in Cornwell.

Stewart


----------



## Anonymous

I found the same £125 quid fare by sticking in stupid times. e.g. Leave at 13:30 and come back two weeks later at a similar time. (Well, in a car they are stupid but no prob in a m\home which incidently should be arriving back on my driveway tomorrow (Mon) all nicely mended. I am oft for a two day stint with the grandchildren down the south coast, idealy by a beach\river and would appreciate any recommendations on sites with el.pt and a sense of humour - this will really be by first trip since the eigthies. Then off to Catalunya I think end Aug for two weeks - again, if anyone has recs near the sea on this I would be grateful for that too.


----------



## 91831

*cheap eurotunnel - but only if you start in GB?*

so far I have not had any chance to start my journey in Calais using the summer special of 125pounds(says "wrong code OPOP04) - (no problem with starting in Folkstone).
Is this really only a special price for those "fleeing" GB, or what is the trick?
Please help, or is there a cheap alternative?

Roland, Austria


----------



## peejay

Hi Roland,

I think this 'special offer' only applies to bookings from UK to France and return in a bid to attract new customers from this side of the water. Maybe worth trying www.speedferries.com to see if they can give you a deal?

By the way, 'herzlich welkommen auf diesem website'!!

pete.


----------



## 89905

yippee ,
we are off to brugge bank holiday weekend
cheers
twodogs


----------



## Anonymous

Just booking my Eurotunnel. Promotion at present appears to have changed slightly. 

If you leave after 17:00 and return before 11:00 it is £126 for a campervan. £100 for cars. 

I was wondering if illegal immigrants, having arrived in UK in\under\on lorries get done for not paying tunnel fares or is this included in the package deal of citizenship and social security benefits.

I also wonder what would happen if I smuggled myself across to France whether I would be entitled to the same and live happily ever after as a French man. Monsieur Pusseur has a ring to it I think.


----------



## 89905

pusser
your welcome to hang under my hymer on friday on the way over if you want to ?
all the best
twodogs


----------



## Anonymous

You are very kind two dogs. When I do have the urge to hang under something I do prefer a Hymer than most other m\homes. It's probably my breeding and an inbuilt sense for quality.


----------



## Yorky

Regarding the bit in Stewarts mail re vehicles with gas tanks fitted. The tunnel have just relaxed this ruling to allow vans with tanks fitted for "Domestic use" to travel. Vehicles with gas tanks for engine propulsion are still banned. Regards, Eddie


----------



## 95602

Hi all, 
This is a great site for Information.
I hope i dont dissapoint anyone woth this Info.
I am travelling in a 7 Metre Hymer including Scooter Rack return Dover-- Calais
on P & O 2 Adults and 2 Teeagers for the unbeliveable GBP 80.
However i am being held to rasom on the Irish Sea ( Irish Ferries )
€588. Use the Ferries search on Google ,the Value is super
Best wishes to All
Pat And Jen


----------



## Sagedog

*Eurotunnel Prices*

 Still got some silly offers even for dates in august 2006!! That's france next summer booked then. 8)


----------



## ousty

Did Marti "buy the boat" Cherbourg-Pool £600

I have just booked a trip Cherbourg-Rosslare Return £140.00

www.irishferries.com

Ousty


----------



## colian

*ferry tickets*

Well I think we have the best deal, going Euro tunnel, end of march '06 for two weeks, at the great cost of £35 pounds worth of tesco vouchers so come on beat that.

I wish i could use them for the longer crossings as well but is that being gready?

ian &col


----------



## eurajohn

Hi,
P.&O. are currently doing some unbelievable deals online, just booked two trips one for end March and the other for first two weeks September, 8 metre van, Dover Calais £75 and £65 respectively.
John.


----------



## BERTHA

Traveling after 8pm last August the 17th we paid £99 for a 27foot, 5000Kg motorhome with 6 people on board with the Euro Tunnel people which I thought we a good deal

Hugh


----------



## 96560

Had a great deal recently with P&O but you do need the £600 share holding. £60 return and we stayed out a month on this deal. I think the offer currently only lasts until early next year though. They were also offering a special deal on the club class (don't need share holding for that). £7 per person each way. Our first time at trying it and found it a great way to travel. Also included a complimentary glass of champagne and coffees thrown in too.


----------



## 96505

Are there any "magic" lengths to look for/avoid when buying a MH in terms of ferry/eurotunnel travel?


----------



## Scotjimland

Magic length on ferries seems to be 6mt .. 
on Eurotunnel there is none.. one cost for all be they 6mt or 11mt .. which suits me fine


----------

